# Running conduit *linearly* along unistrut



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a situation where I want to run PVC conduit overhead above a row of silos. Right now there is support every 20 feet. I'd need to add five new supports between each of the existing to give the conduit enough support. I'm considering running unistrut linearly along the run, so I'd only need to add one support per section (adding the support is a pain). Are there clips available (with enough slip for PVC expansion) that will allow me to run the conduit in line with the unistrut, or do I have to cut short pieces and screw them on?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I might be visualizing this the wrong way so sorry if this isn't helpful but would it be possible to use a springnut in the strut and bolt either a mineralac or one of those plastic click-it's on and use that as your means of support?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I might be visualizing this the wrong way so sorry if this isn't helpful but would it be possible to use a springnut in the strut and bolt either a mineralac or one of those plastic click-it's on and use that as your means of support?


I think the OP is intending to span an aerial gap between the structures with pieces of strut laid end to end and then lay the PVC on top of it and strap it down somehow.

My questions are, how wide is the gap, and how is the strut held up? Would it be possible to just use an aerial cable instead? As far as the expansion thing goes, I 'spose you could throw an expansion joint in it and just leave the mineralacs a bit loose. But I dunno, kind of hard to visualize.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

These worked out perfect for me but you might have to mount them to a piece of strut if you want to use the twist in pieces.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What about simply hanging the pipe on minis from the underside of the strut? You can either bolt the minis through the holes or shoot them right into the strut with 1/4 self-drilling screws. 

Otherwise, I'd go with _thegoldenboy_'s suggestion and just use spring nuts and washers on the open side of the channel.

-John

EDIT: I just discovered these, and now I'll have to buy some. Click on "Parallel Strut Mount Clamps."


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> I might be visualizing this the wrong way so sorry if this isn't helpful but would it be possible to use a springnut in the strut and bolt either a mineralac or one of those plastic click-it's on and use that as your means of support?


That's how I'd do it too. We just did that exact thing for some lighting in an MCC.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Big John said:


> EDIT: I just discovered these, and now I'll have to buy some. Click on "Parallel Strut Mount Clamps."


If the OP wants to do what I think, those would probably work out nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Could buy a small bander and just band it on!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PVC needs to expand and contract and will do so more than steel or concrete. The straps need to allow the conduit to slide back and forth in and out of the expansion fillings.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

If you are going to run strut the whole way, why not use solid strut with a cap? That's a listed raceway in itself.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jrannis said:


> PVC needs to expand and contract and will do so more than steel or concrete. The straps need to allow the conduit to slide back and forth in and out of the expansion fillings.


Damn, should have actually read what Mike was asking for. Somehow totally missed the fact that this was PVC. :wallbash:

-John


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

jrannis said:


> These worked out perfect for me but you might have to mount them to a piece of strut if you want to use the twist in pieces.


What kind of listing do these have as far as UV protection and so forth ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its PVC so what ever that is good for wouldn't be less than the conduit.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

That pvc on the bottom with the tie wire looks like something i'd run


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Why not use the spring nut method that was mentioned and upsize your minnie so that it could expand and contract?


----------

